# Philip Seymour Hoffman has died



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/03/movies/philip-seymour-hoffman-actor-dies-at-46.html?hp

He was such an incredible and versatile actor. I don't know what demons drove him, but for the life of me, I can understand how an otherwise intelligent person would ever start shooting heroin. Such a waste and tremendous loss.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I recently learned of this too, through Twitter. A shame - what a fine actor!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

He was certainly one of my favorite actors. He was amazing in Charlie Wilson's War and A Late Quartet. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

I first saw him in _Happiness_, playing a pathetic pervert. When I think of that role, then the one in _Doubt_, _The Red Dragon_, and _A Late Quartet_, just to name a few, the enormous range of his talent is so evident, as is his loss.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I loved him in "The Master" with Joaquin Phoenix. One of America's greatest actors.

However, I have no sympathy for heroin addicts.

I am quite angry that his self-destructive behavior robbed me of one of my favorite actors.

It's like he gave me the ultimate vertical finger. Unforgivable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/03/movies/philip-seymour-hoffman-actor-dies-at-46.html?hp
> 
> He was such an incredible and versatile actor. I don't know what demons drove him, but for the life of me, I can understand how an otherwise intelligent person would ever start shooting heroin. Such a waste and tremendous loss.


"Can" should be "can't"--too late to fix typos!

Can a moderator please change "dies" to "died" in the title...jeesh, I need to wear my glasses while typing!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel bad for whatever he was going through.
I pray for him, his family and his friends.
RIP PSH.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I loved him in "The Master" with Joaquin Phoenix. One of America's greatest actors.
> However, I have no sympathy for heroin addicts.
> I am quite angry that his self-destructive behavior robbed me of one of my favorite actors.
> It's like he gave me the ultimate vertical finger. Unforgivable.


Your egocentrism, monochromatic moral code, and aesthetic taste produce a precarious balancing act.

As for me, I am _sympathetic_ for this heroin addict's loss to his family and craft as well as his personal struggle to again achieve sustained remission -as evidenced by the proximate collection of associated pharmaceuticals - against a force of which I have no earthly comprehension. RIP/K


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Moderator: Please fix the typo in the title.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Heroin is a hell of a drug... I'll stick with caffeine.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I love Lope de Aguirre's Kinski avatar.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Those interested in Hoffman may enjoy Anthony Lane's well-written "postscript": "The Master: Remembering Philip Seymour Hoffman.

http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2014/02/17/140217crat_atlarge_lane?currentPage=all


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I loved him in "The Master" with Joaquin Phoenix. One of America's greatest actors.
> 
> However, I have no sympathy for heroin addicts.
> 
> ...


This is a complete matter of luck. Your pathology and biochem will determine if you are at all interested in trying drugs (shall we include caffeine, alcohol and nicotine, all categorically "Drugs?") and then, if you can be readily seduced by them, or are prone to a quick tumble into dependence.

Some drugs are quite insidious -- it takes but three days of moderate smoking to become addicted to nicotine, for example.

So, rather than being smug about our luck and finding fault with the luck of others... "there but for fortune," and all that.

The fact he achieved more (and excelled at it) more than many another, _despite all his addiction problems,_ puts him higher up in my book than many an otherwise 'successful' and forgettable person.

ADD P.s. An accidental death due to overdose is pretty bad for those who remain, but I think the ultimate Huge "F.U." is given to family and friends by those who commit suicide.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He had so much going for himself but was cursed with having an unlimited source of funds to buy heroin and different mind-altering pills like so many of the Hollywood elite.

No sympathy from me.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hpowders said:


> He had so much going for himself but was cursed with having an unlimited source of funds to buy heroin and different mind-altering pills like so many of the Hollywood elite.
> 
> No sympathy from me.


Dead people don't need sympathy, but I'm sure the rest of us would appreciate it if you got off your high horse and stopped acting like your **** don't stink.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

An amazing acting talent, so believable in his roles, charismatic and incredibly versatile. He was among the very best in the business. He will be missed.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Heroin is a hell of a drug... I'll stick with caffeine.


People try to stop me from drinking coffee. Why are they making a big deal? It is just coffee, it is not heroin. I'd like drink coffee as much as I wish. Nothing happens when I drink a lot of coffee. I hate people making it a big deal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Duplicate post.


----------

